# ACE Transfer Company



## hawaiianhardball (Oct 30, 2006)

Has anyone every used transfers from Ace Transfer Company? I wanted to know how they compare to ones from Dowling or VersaTrans.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

du-no, never used them.

i did go to KKJ graphics up in Bracebridge, they had the shop set-up like an old record store, you would flick thru the samples (the samples were printed on fabric/cards), choose the transfer you liked and they would make it for you. Cool.  

sorry im of no help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm pretty sure a few of our members here have used ACE.

You can read a few discussions about transfer companies in these threads:

Custom Plastisol Transfer printers:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4095

Plasitsol Transfers:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3770


----------



## flirteegirl (Apr 10, 2007)

I just wanted to add my two cents about Ace. They are excellent. I just ordered my first seven designs last week and got my first shipment today and my next shipment on Thursday. With me being a newbie, of course, I had to learn how to properly prepare my file and vectorize an image. I just knew my rep was tired of calling me. But she was always pleasant when she called and even complemented one of my designs. And the quality is great and the feel is super soft.

THANKS FOR EVERYTHING KAY! YOU'RE MY GAL.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I've also used Ace for a large order for a hockey team. Kay was great to work with, she made sure I got exactly what I needed. I had some trouble with the transfers initially, she walked me through it and got me on the right track. The team has been wearing their jackets for about 4 months now and I haven't received 1 complaint. They've even commented that they are holding up better than the ones they got the year before that were screen printed.


----------



## buzzzon2 (May 17, 2008)

just to add my input in.....I only use ACE and Transfer Express............They are great.


----------



## freshteesco (May 19, 2011)

This is great info I've been looking for a company to help me with my FIRST run


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

Well. I can only say Wonderful things about ACE!! I have used them for many years and they are great. Your 1st transfer will be a little tricky but follow the directions to a T. Always do a test and when in doubt call them. jennjenn


----------



## freshteesco (May 19, 2011)

jennjenn97 said:


> Well. I can only say Wonderful things about ACE!! I have used them for many years and they are great. Your 1st transfer will be a little tricky but follow the directions to a T. Always do a test and when in doubt call them. jennjenn


What types of work have they done for you? What about their full color custom transfers? My work is mainly text with a couple colors.


----------



## Wheeler (Apr 15, 2007)

I use there screen printed numbers and never had a problem.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we have used ace and transfer express. they are about the same. nice quality but you had better have 10 days lead time for your orders.


----------

